# GZK Black vs. Steel can



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heissan :wave:

Let's see, how well new GZK Black 0,72 latex shoots. This is made for cold weather use. Temperature is +1°C, so it's not really cold.

M8 hex nut weights 5 grams and when watching first clip and hole size; I think this band gives good speeds.
Long time since last time shooting with hex nuts, round ammo is much easier.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome shooting


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Damage wise not much of a difference? Nice shooting and video.Do the black last pretty long?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Seems effective. How is the draw compared to white GZK? Great shooting too!


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Kalevala, thanks for the vid man, you got me feeling good about my purchase of the black. I tried to order more of the thicker stuff for my large ammo, but gzk wont have anymore until next month. Quick question for ya, what length are your bands cut to, and what's the draw length? It looks like I have a longer draw, and will have to make a slightly different cut.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I always love your vids. Great shootin buddy!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> That's awesome shooting


Steel can filled with water is a good reacting target.

Thanks Tag


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Royleonard said:


> Damage wise not much of a difference? Nice shooting and video.Do the black last pretty long?


M8 hex nut makes a bigger hole and hits harder.

This was the only time that I have had oppotunity to shoot with these bands (work,winter,darkness  )

but with my measurements I would say these last long time.

Thanks !


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Seems effective. How is the draw compared to white GZK? Great shooting too!


Stiffer than white, difference is not huge but white is soo smooth.

I don't know how it feels with different measurements...

Thanks Slingdude


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Kalevala, thanks for the vid man, you got me feeling good about my purchase of the black. I tried to order more of the thicker stuff for my large ammo, but gzk wont have anymore until next month. Quick question for ya, what length are your bands cut to, and what's the draw length? It looks like I have a longer draw, and will have to make a slightly different cut.


I cut my bands usually (0,7-0,72) length 23 cm, 1"-3/4". Same with these,

Active length is 16 cm and my draw 72-78 cm.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

treeman said:


> I always love your vids. Great shootin buddy!


Thanks treeman


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shooting as always buddy. I for one am glad he developed a black color. Im tired of hunting with bright orange bands.lol!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Great shooting as always buddy. I for one am glad he developed a black color. Im tired of hunting with bright orange bands.lol!


Thank You very much Ibojoe :thumbsup:

Too many yellow/orange band choice, it's good to have one black and no need to think what it is.


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

I think u have to high cuts, try instead around 23/11mm , i have been shooting gzk alot, and with 23/11 155mm active, i shoot around 270 fps with 9.5mm


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

K.88 said:


> I think u have to high cuts, try instead around 23/11mm , i have been shooting gzk alot, and with 23/11 155mm active, i shoot around 270 fps with 9.5mm


I have tried 25/10 mm with GZK Orange 0,72 but wasn't happy how it felt and shoot. How long is Your draw do You have chrony ?


----------



## K.88 (May 29, 2013)

Kalevala said:


> K.88 said:
> 
> 
> > I think u have to high cuts, try instead around 23/11mm , i have been shooting gzk alot, and with 23/11 155mm active, i shoot around 270 fps with 9.5mm
> ...


Orange isnt snappy as black, i havent looked up my draw but i draw it till behind my ear, n it feels like the rubber is gonna break everytime tho. ye i have a chrony


----------

